# Grilled Fish



## megasolo (Jan 13, 2004)

Since we are talking BBQ, I thought I would put up my favorite grilled fish recipe. 

Basil about 2 cups, Garlic (I love garlic so i use about 3 cloves, but use to your taste ) and Pine nuts, about 1/4 cup. put in a processor for a course chop. Add about 1/2 cup virgin olive oil. Then add some grated parmesan cheese to taste. 

I then get some nice fat Ahi (I just dust it with some salt, pepper, and cajun salt) and sear both sides on the grill. Lightly put some olive oil so it won't stick. I grill it so the center is still a little pink, but grill to your taste. 

put a little lemon on the ahi steaks, then top with the pesto sauce. mmmmm good.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

I like grilled Rainbow Trout with garlic, herbes de provence and butter, grilled nude or in foil for extra juciness... mmm....


----------



## JohnnyCashFan (Apr 24, 2005)

This sounds like a great recipe. I love ahi. One question, though. Do you process the olive oil and the parmesan with the rest of the sauce or just mix it in?


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

I am definately going to try that. Sounds great.


----------



## The Prince (Apr 9, 2005)

megasolo said:


> Since we are talking BBQ, I thought I would put up my favorite grilled fish recipe.
> 
> Basil about 2 cups, Garlic (I love garlic so i use about 3 cloves, but use to your taste ) and Pine nuts, about 1/4 cup. put in a processor for a course chop. Add about 1/2 cup virgin olive oil. Then add some grated parmesan cheese to taste.
> 
> ...


Damn. Thanks for making me crave.


----------



## megasolo (Jan 13, 2004)

JohnnyCashFan said:


> This sounds like a great recipe. I love ahi. One question, though. Do you process the olive oil and the parmesan with the rest of the sauce or just mix it in?


Yes


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

I will be having this for dinner tomorrow. I'm pretty excited about it.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

Well I made the fish last night.

It was fantastic!!
I was a little skeptical about the pesto sauce on the fish but it really added a little something to the whole thing. I really enjoyed it.

Thanks megasolo for the recipe.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

This is making me very hungry for my smoked fish dip. 
Use fresh caught king and dolphin. 

Smoke. Add garlic pepper, salt, paprika, one small pickle. stir up with just a bit of mayo and chill.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

how would that taste for salmon? 

I'm going to go catch me some speckled trout and try it too.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

DKim81 said:


> how would that taste for salmon?
> 
> I'm going to go catch me some speckled trout and try it too.


Fine question. I used salmon instead of ahi because I couldn't find it.


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, I hit the water last night in Galveston, TX and caught a few speckled trout. These are great eating.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (May 2, 2005)

Nice looking fish. I have never been a huge fish fan, but I love lemon pepper trout, especially WV rainbows.


----------



## Trooper27 (Apr 6, 2005)

megasolo said:


> Since we are talking BBQ, I thought I would put up my favorite grilled fish recipe.
> 
> Basil about 2 cups, Garlic (I love garlic so i use about 3 cloves, but use to your taste ) and Pine nuts, about 1/4 cup. put in a processor for a course chop. Add about 1/2 cup virgin olive oil. Then add some grated parmesan cheese to taste.
> 
> ...


Wow, sounds great! I've been eating fish more and more and have been looking for ways to prepare and cook it. I have yet to try grilling. Thanks for sharing your recipe.

Trooper


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

If you're going to grill it (Salmon especially) i highly recommend using a cedar plank...makes it perfect everytime. i dunno if any other BOTLs use one but if anyone else does please chime in, I'm not "allowed" to do the BBQ that's always dads job :c , so all you male species probably know more about it than me.


----------



## JDO (Jun 2, 2005)

I've done salmon on a cedar plank before. Its very good. You get that charred cedar flavor imparted into the fish. It takes a bit longer than just directly grilling it. I had no issues with a salmon steak on the grill. High heat seared it and left some awesome grill marks.


----------

